# dumped at 27 weeks



## miche37 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm 27 weeks pregnant and my partner of 10+ years recently told me doesnt know if he loves me anymore and we have since split up.

Obviously i'm absolutely devastated and have been crying non stop for weeks now.  I've lost my appetite and i cant sleep. 

In addition i'm worried about the effect on my baby, what can i do?

Thanking you in anticipation

Mich


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

poor you  

you need to try hard to eat, you need to be strong enough to care for your baby once he/she is here, and not eating won't help!

Emotionally your baby will be fine, obviously a happy mum is a happy baby but with everthing going on with you, try hard to treat you and your baby and concerntrate on getting through this together. Massage your tummy lots, get to know how your baby moves and is growing and enjoy 'playing' with him/her.

It is a difficult time, my husbabnd decided that family life wasn't for him either and after everything we went through, I felt as though he had lied to me and made me think that he wanted me and our son forever.

Look after you and your precious bundle, you need each other   

Take care x

ps feel free to pm me x


----------



## miche37 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks very much for your reply.

I've been to the midwife and the baby is fine thank goodness and the doctor has signed me off now.  I've just to take things a day at a time and try to look after myself as best i can.

Thanks again

Mich x


----------

